# How to print .exe files



## aaahchuu61 (May 31, 2004)

I did a search for all .exe files Start>Search>Files or Folders in list view but I haven't found a way to print the results. Thnx in advance!


----------



## Katzy (Nov 9, 2003)

Sounds a convoluted thing to do!

If you give us an idea as to *WHY* you want to do this, we might be able to give you some ideas.

If you're just trying to do some kind of catalogue, it might be easier to redirect the "dir" DOS command to make a text file of the results.

For example, typing "dir >c:/List.txt c:" would make a text file called "List.txt" in your root directory with everything in C: listed there. Naturally, from there, you can load the text file into Notepad, or something better, and print it from there. There are several paramenters you can add to change the order the list is in and what it contains, such as whether sub-directories should have their contents listed, too.

For an idea of what these parameters are, open a DOS window and enter "dir /?", without the quote-marks.


----------



## aaahchuu61 (May 31, 2004)

I'd like to know all programs and make notes beside them.


----------



## Katzy (Nov 9, 2003)

Sounds like a big job!

Did you try it through DOS?


----------

